# Colson Tricycle?



## schwinnbikebobb (May 31, 2016)

Friend pulled this out of a garden. He thinks it might be Colson.  Only thing he said you can make out on the headbadge is TOY   and USA.   Any ideas?


----------



## ridingtoy (May 31, 2016)

Can you get a close up photo of the head badge from your friend? Even if it can't be completely read the shape can be identifiable. From what I can see of the shape in this photo it could be a Gendron Wheel Co. Pioneer model, but a closer view could better identify it.

Dave


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 1, 2016)

Here is headbadge pic. Any idea on age? Thanks!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 1, 2016)

It is indeed a Gendron Wheel Co. Pioneer model. Take a look at the Pioneer head badges on this site and you'll see the exact shape: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/gendron.php

What you're seeing that looks like "Toy USA" is most likely the location of Gendron Wheel - Toledo, Ohio, USA near the bottom of the badge.

I'm thinking yours is an early 1920s model (or there abouts) with that older style adjustable handlebar. The seat is a late 1940s to1950s rubber topped seat from either Persons or Fahlhaber.

Dave


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 1, 2016)

Cool!  Thanks Dave, your expertise is much appreciated!  My buddy will be quite happy.


----------

